# Do You Need Anything From Reos Mods!!!



## PeterHarris (21/6/14)

hey guys

this is short notice, but im busy ordering some stuff from REOS mods

do you want anything..

please let me know asap - i want to place the order in the next 2 hrs or so.


thx

@andro 1x aliminium botton cover $6 dont know what that is in raunts? 

CLOSED


----------



## andro (21/6/14)

1 aluminium button please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/6/14)

Way to go! Thank you so much for the generous offer. Much appreciated. I am ok for now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/14)

Thanks for the offer Peter! I'm all good thanks!


----------



## soonkia (21/6/14)

A subohm repair kit - but I can only pay you on Wednesday, so if that doesn't work for you, you can skip my request


----------



## andro (21/6/14)

Thanks really appreciate it.


----------



## Andre (21/6/14)

soonkia said:


> A subohm repair kit - but I can only pay you on Wednesday, so if that doesn't work for you, you can skip my request


You will have to specify - for the Mini or the Grand. The firing pin for the Mini is shorter. And of course the bottles, but you probably need this for a home build.


----------



## soonkia (21/6/14)

Yeah, I want the Grand, and it is for a homebuild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (21/6/14)

eish guys - order placed sorry

i only have the aliminiu, button for andro

but i did order 2 sub ohm repait kits for the grand...

if its really urgent i'll sell one


----------



## Andre (21/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> eish guys - order placed sorry
> 
> i only have the aliminiu, button for andro
> 
> ...


Congrats, all the best with the waiting - it is agony!


----------



## PeterHarris (21/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Yeah, I want the Grand, and it is for a homebuild


i'll sell you one, i only need 1 as these things never break and i'll get another on the next run

who ever orders just remember me

that'll be $25 please  and wed is fine


----------



## PeterHarris (21/6/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats, all the best with the waiting - it is agony!


its for the wifey 

so its a new reonaut  boooooom!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> that'll be $25 please  and wed is fine


 
I think you mean $25 plus the pro-rata portion of the $48 shipping... plus any local shipping.


----------



## PeterHarris (21/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think you mean $25 plus the pro-rata portion of the $48 shipping... plus any local shipping.


oh lol i'll cover international shipping no worries. andro just needs to arrange his courier or make a order from vape king and i will ninja slip his button in the packet when i distract @Stroodlepuff with a chocolate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> its for the wifey
> 
> so its a new reonaut  boooooom!


Ooh, she is a lucky lady. Can't wait to see her colour choices.


----------



## PeterHarris (21/6/14)

Andre said:


> Ooh, she is a lucky lady. Can't wait to see her colour choices.


i know and i must say her reo has got a very elegant look to it wow  

you all will just have to wait.... then at least im not alone in waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (22/6/14)

Oh well, I missed this one, but I would like a spare Mini 2.1 repair kit in the future. Gotta have those backups. I guess a 10amp car fuse would also work in a pinch.

And thanks for the offer @PeterHarris.


----------



## shabbar (22/6/14)

shit also missed it , wanted extra post screws . i kinda stripped one so used my spare .
need to get more


----------



## PeterHarris (22/6/14)

shabbar said:


> shit also missed it , wanted extra post screws . i kinda stripped one so used my spare .
> need to get more


sorry bud, but even if you made it they didnt have stock, as i wanted to order extras....


----------



## shabbar (22/6/14)

no worries bro , thanks for the offer tho , next time


----------

